# Baits?



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

What baits are you guys using to catch saugeye? I really want to fish for some saugeye this weekend and give it a shot? Any hints tips? Any good spots let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

If you do a search on Saugeye night fishing, you could find weeks of reading material on this topic. If you are casting from shore, floating or suspending stick baits are best. Husky Jerks size 10 and 12 are my favorites. Clown, Blue/Silver (w/orange belly), Tennesee shad, and Firetiger are good colors. Cast and slow retrieve-sometimes VERY slow. Add pauses of varying length and twitch or sweep the bait until you find what they want. 90% of the time the windblown side of the lake, or face of a dam (riprap) is best.

Tim


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Believe It Or Not This Works For Saugeye And Walleye: Leadball Jig W/a Bass Tube On It, And A 1/3 Or 1/2 A Crawler On The Hook. Put This Rig Under A Cigar-shaped Float Going W/the Current. Jig It Occasionally. Nice For Saugeye In The Shallows/ Less Snags


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

They made a believer outta me this past weekend. We boated at least 60 saugeyes hoppin these baby's back to the boat. 3/16 oz seem to work the best for casting and hopping, they dont foul out as much. Toolman is right on about the Husky's too. There both killer on Indian lake!!!

Sowbelly


----------

